# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  НЕОФИЦИАЛЬНАЯ ТЕРМИНОЛОГИЯ ИЛИ СЛЕНГ в ББ

## Lt. Columbo

doubt this will be interesting to anyone other than me, but you never know! here's a list of unofficial russian gym/weightlifting terminology/slang. taken from: http://www.bodyforum.ru/showthread.php?t=3719 
НЕОФИЦИАЛЬНАЯ ТЕРМИНОЛОГИЯ ИЛИ СЛЕНГ в ББ 
-Б-
Бабайка(и)- Двуглавая мышча плеча, бицепс.Смотри также бицак, фашка, банки.
Банка(и)- Двуглавая мышца плеча. Она же - бицепс. Смотри также бицак, фашка, бабайки.
Бицак(и)- Они же бицепсы. Двуглавая мышца плеча. Смотри также бабайки, фашка, банки. вверх 
-В-
Выходить на пик(у) - Выходить на пик(у), значит достигать своего максимума. Это может быть: 1). максимум с рабочими весами ; 2). максимум набора собственного веса - быть в пике формы, 3). пик рельефа и т.д. вверх 
-Д-
Добить мышцы - Добиться состояния, когда мышцы не смогут работать с средними и даже малыми весами. Добивают мышцы меньшими весами, чем в начале тренировки. Хотя можно добить и большими весами. Добить вес - делать упражнение до тех пор, пока есть силы чтобы его делать . Смотри также - убить мышцы, дрочить мышцы (вес, штангу, гантели и т.д.), забиться.
Дрочить мышцы - Бестолковая работа в попытке что-нибудь накачать. Как правило работа с маленьким весом и большим количеством повторений и подходов. Также - можно дрочить штангу, тренажер и т.д. 
-Е-
Елочка - Елочкой называют выделяющиеся волокна на четырехглавой мышце бедра. Волокна выделяются на латеральной и медиальной мышце, образуя как бы рисунок елочки, только вверх ногами. вверх 
-Ж-
Жать - Жать, значить поднимать или отталкивать вес. Жать вес, жать штангу. Пожать или выжать - значит закончить процесс пожатия ... (блин, че это я здесь всякую фигню пишу? не олигофрены, поймете  ::  
-З-
Забиться - Значит забить мышцы (молочной кислотой, кровью и т.д.). Смотри также - убить мышцы, добить мышцы. 
-К-
Качаться - Заниматься накачкой мышц. Качаются как правило- качки. Производные от слова качаться:
1). Накачаться - стать большим и сильным.
2). Подкачаться - немного походить в зал и соответственно немного накачаться.
3). Перекачаться - превосходная степень качки. Перекачаться - значит иметь огромные мышцы. Что и обкачаться , раскачаться. Можно также перекачаться на тренировке...
Качек - Человек который пытается накачать себе мышцы, стать массивнее и сильнее. Как правило качками называют бодибилдеров. Смотри также - билдер. Иногда качками называют пауэрлифтеров, штангистов и других атлетов, которые тягают железо. В зале качек качается. Смотри качаться.
Копейка - Блин, весом 1, 25 кг.
Крылья - Широчайшие мышчы спины.
Курсить - Проходить курс потребления анаболических стероидов. После чего следует перерыв. Курсить, значит периодически сидеть на курсе. вверх 
-Л-
Лифтер - Что и пауэрлифтер.
Лифтинг - Тоже, что и пауэрлифтинг. 
-М-
Масса - Масса тела. Масса прет - значит быстро увеличивается масса тела.
Масло - Анаболики на масляной основе. Остальные на водной.
Машинка - Машинкой называют шприц.
Метан - Он же метандростенолон - анаболический стероид в таблетках.
Муха или Мухач- Спортсмен "легковес". Выступает в легкой весовой категории. Он же - мухач.  
-Н-
Натурал - Атлет, который не потребляет химию, а иногда и не признает протеины, витамины и другие пищевые добавки. Качается чисто на натуральных (чистых) продуктах. 
-П-
Пляжник (пляжнеГ) - тип занимающегося в зале, появляющийся в нем к апрелю-маю с целью подкачаться перед пляжным сезоном и пропадающим на весь остальной год.
Плато -Это когда прекращается процесс развития, будь то увеличение массы или рабочего веса. Как правило плато возникает из-за перетренированности.
Подводка - Собирательный термин. Означает комплекс мер по снижению нагрузок, интенсификации восстановления, чистке организма... Цель подводки - выйти на "пик формы" именно в день турнира.
Прикидка - Делается перед соревнованиями. И её цель - именно "прикинуть"вес, то есть примерно определить, что будет поднято на реальном турнире, с каких весов начинать, как построить стратегию борьбы с соперником...
Проходка - Тяжелоатлетический термин. Проходка, от слова пройтись. Делается в одном ,конкретном, упражнении (жим лежа, приседания и становая тяга) для выяснения максимального веса. Это и будет личный рекорд спортсмена.
Пруха - Когда быстро растет (буквально прет) масса, сила, результаты. Может быстро переть - буквально распирать от чего-либо. вверх 
-Р-
Растяжка - Это слово имеет 2 значения:
1). Растяжка связок, для того, чтобы сесть на "шпагат".
2). Растяжка кожи (стрий) возникают на фоне некоторого изменения баланса кортикоидов, в частности глюкокортикоидов. Причина - изменение гормонального баланса... В дальнейшем остается рубец.
Рельеф - Степень прорисовки мышц. Чем тоньше слой подкожного жира, тем лучше "прорисовываются" мышцы, тем "рельефнее" они смотрятся.
Ретуха - Ретаболил - анаболический стероид на масляной основе. Смотри также ретька.
Ретька - Ретаболил - анаболический стероид на масляной основе. Смотри также ретуха. 
-С-
Сидеть на курсе - Проходить курс приема анаболических стероидов. После чего следует фаза "отдыха" . Тоже, что и курсить
Силовик - Атлет , который занимается силовым видом спорта. Силовиками называют пауэрлифтеров и штангистов.
Сохнуть - Сохнуть, значит сбрасывать лишний вес. А лишний (ненужный) вес - это жир. Сохнут перед соревнованиями, для того, чтобы быть рельефнее. Сохнуть, тоже что и сушиться.
Сушиться - Смотри сохнуть. вверх 
-Т-
Трёха- Трёхглавая мышца плеча, трицепс.
Трипес - Трёхглавая мышца плеча, трицепс.
Тяга -
1). Становая тяга.
2). Тягами также называют лямки, которые надевают на кисти, для "мертвого хвата".
Тяж или Тяжик - Тяжеловес. Уменьшительное - тяжик.  
-У-
Убить мышцы - Убить мышцы - тоже что и добить мышцы. 
-Ф-
Фанера - Грудная клетка.
Фашка(и) - Двуглавая мышча плеча, бицепс.Смотри также бицак ,банки. вверх 
-Х- 
Химик - Как правило, химиками называют атлетов, которые принимают анаболические стероиды. Смотри также химичить.
Химичить - Употреблять химию (анаболические стероиды).Также - захимичивание 
-Ч-
Чистка - Период времени между курсами приёма "химии". вверх 
-Ш-
Шириться - Значит расти в ширь. Что и качаться.. вверх

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Качок - Человек который пытается накачать себе мышцы, стать массивнее и сильнее.

----------


## doninphxaz

Разве не качёк?

----------


## Оля

> Разве не [s:2pwex78h]качёк[/s:2pwex78h]?

 Нееееееееееееееееееееееее  ет. 
Кач*о*к, нович*о*к, девч*о*нка! Всё через "о"!

----------


## doninphxaz

Убедили!

----------

